# Tuning an 8 string down a full step feasible?



## Rev2010 (Apr 26, 2007)

Been daydreaming about getting an Ibanez RG2228 and tuning it down one full step so I still have my sevenstring tuned down to "A" with the extra low "E". Is tuning down that far feasible or would it be too much mud? My thinking is that it should work fine but a bassist playing along tuned down so far would likely sound like farting ass hehehe. Anyhow, anyone ever do this?

Again, this is mere daydreaming 


Rev.


----------



## StevieHimself (Apr 26, 2007)

Rev2010 said:


> Been daydreaming about getting an Ibanez RG2228 and tuning it down one full step so I still have my sevenstring tuned down to "A" with the extra low "E". Is tuning down that far feasible or would it be too much mud? My thinking is that it should work fine but a bassist playing along tuned down so far would likely sound like farting ass hehehe. Anyhow, anyone ever do this?
> 
> Again, this is mere daydreaming
> 
> ...




It may took a bit of work and tweaking the EQs just right, but it shouldn't be too muddy. Your bassist may sneer at you for stepping into his frequency territory though


----------



## Drew (Apr 26, 2007)

I've tuned my Blackjack down to E before. It works. 

More to the point though, what string guage to you currently use for a low B? I have a .68, and finding a string that would provide the tension I'm used to in low E is just not going to happen, short of a bass E string. It was playable, but it was WAY looser than I was used to, which admittedly made for some rpetty badass vibrato/squeals.


----------



## Battousai (Apr 26, 2007)

you could also just buy a 5 string bass and run it through your amp... Screw the low E... use the Low Low B

Chugga Chuggg... *amp Explodes*

what use do you really have for such a low tuning?

i think F is the Farthest down you can go to without sounding like a bass thru a guitar Amp... anything less is too much


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't see why it shouldn't work with appropriate string gauges, and possibly a bass amp.


----------



## Durero (Apr 26, 2007)

Rev2010 said:


> My thinking is that it should work fine but a bassist playing along tuned down so far would likely sound like farting ass hehehe.


The regular bass low E is E1, and I assume you mean tuning the bass an octave below this to E0. This would probably require your bassist to invest in some specialized sub cabs like Basson. 
http://www.bassonsound.com/b810b.htm

You should talk to the member here who builds basses specifically for this tuning - knucklehead.

His site:
http://www.knuckleguitarworks.com/1.html


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 26, 2007)

Battousai said:


> what use do you really have for such a low tuning?



Well, not to say the lowest string would be used the most cause it wouldn't. I'd probably play most material on the first sevenstrings tuned ADGCFAD and only go really low for some slow dark grungy sounds.



Rev.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 26, 2007)

Durero said:


> The regular bass low E is E1, and I assume you mean tuning the bass an octave below this to E0. This would probably require your bassist to invest in some specialized sub cabs like Basson.
> http://www.bassonsound.com/b810b.htm
> 
> You should talk to the member here who builds basses specifically for this tuning - knucklehead.
> ...



Yves Carbonne (sp?) uses a low E an octave below a standard bass' bottom string as on the bottom of his 8 string, so it can clearly work, especially given that Garry Goodman and Jauqo III-X are both using strings tuned even lower than that...


----------



## skinhead (Apr 26, 2007)

I think that you are going to need some BIG strings!

Something like 80 or 85, inclusive 90.


----------



## Xplora (Apr 27, 2007)

Can't help but think "why?"...

A bass is supposed to occupy those ranges. Buy a bass and a fuzzbox if you need those tones in a normal band context. I can't imagine many people actually wanting to listen to a Solo Instrumentalist using such a tuning... because lets face it, you aren't playing in a rock band anymore once you do such things 

Meshuggah's best work was not done in F... don't forget that.


----------



## XEN (Apr 27, 2007)

skinhead said:


> I think that you are going to need some BIG strings!
> 
> Something like 80 or 85, inclusive 90.



True. I tune to low E on my baritone and use a 0.074, but my scale length is 28.625". I would definitely recommend a 0.080 or a 0.090 for the "shorter" scale Ibby. I play mine through my Mesa Mark IV 100% dry with the gain WAY up and it sounds freakin' awesome.



Xplora said:


> A bass is supposed to occupy those ranges.



Says who?


----------



## Grom (Apr 27, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Yves Carbonne (sp?) uses a low E an octave below a standard bass' bottom string as on the bottom of his 8 string, so it can clearly work, especially given that Garry Goodman and Jauqo III-X are both using strings tuned even lower than that...



He's even using a low low B string nowadays on his 12 string bass.



Xplora said:


> Meshuggah's best work was not done in F... don't forget that.



That's only your opinion. I, for example, do not agree.


----------



## skinhead (Apr 28, 2007)

urklvt said:


> True. I tune to low E on my baritone and use a 0.074, but my scale length is 28.625". I would definitely recommend a 0.080 or a 0.090 for the "shorter" scale Ibby. I play mine through my Mesa Mark IV 100% dry with the gain WAY up and it sounds freakin' awesome.



Yeah man, you need a 27" scale or bigger to get a nice intonation on the "8th" string, and a good amp that accept those low ranges.



urklvt said:


> Says who?



True, a luthier friend said me the same "Why you don't buy the sound system of kilometro1 (a big disco) and buy a six string bass tuned in F#?

I said, no, because i still love the solos of the guitar and i want to play the guitar, the bass it's just boring.

And then i did some face like this


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 28, 2007)

If you have the right strings and the rest of your equipment can handle it, then you should be fine. My baritone is tuned down to low Eb, and it works great. The only thing is that, while tuning down to Eb won't necessarily make you sound like a bass, using really thick strings might. I'm using a .080 for my Eb, and it sounds just a little too bass-like for me (all the way up the board, so it's not just the tuning). I can go a bit lighter (and will next time I change the strings), but I'm on a 30" scale, and at 27" you may even have to go a little thicker than that.


----------



## knuckle_head (Apr 29, 2007)

This sort of thing has been done - and for nearly 50 years.

The Fender Bass VI has been in this territory since it was built, and the bottom string on it is a .095. The scale length is 30.5". 

Fender also floated an instrument called a Bajo Sexto which was the same scale length but built on a Telecaster. I owned one of these and it is a killer instrument. You oughta hear the chug out of of one of these.....  

You can go this low on the right instrument, and mud doesn't have to be the result if you get your gauges and scale length right. 

On a bass you really want to go longer than 35", and thicker than .160 for an F#.....


----------



## Ishan (Apr 29, 2007)

Xplora said:


> Meshuggah's best work was not done in F... don't forget that.



Well that's YOUR opinion, I personnaly prefer Nothing (note the personnaly)
As for the F and beyond tuning it's the same rant over and over again: "why do you need to go that low? buy a bass! you morron!"
Playing in those tunings means playing in unisson with the bass player, and yes it works because your not using the same frequency range, the guitar being filtered more to the mids side of the sound (I've never quite understood the need for a bass amp or whatever, your bassist is their to cover those freqs.) that's exactly what meshuggah does.
They even have a song in bass Bb (Spasm) wich is absolutly insane, so stop the bashing people!
Another note is the Ibby 8 string is too short scale for a clear low E IMHO (note the IMHO) but it'll work ok I guess with thick enough string, but it wont be perfect.


----------



## knuckle_head (Apr 29, 2007)

Ishan said:


> Well that's YOUR opinion, I personnaly prefer Nothing (note the personnaly)
> As for the F and beyond tuning it's the same rant over and over again: "why do you need to go that low? buy a bass! you morron!"
> Playing in those tunings means playing in unisson with the bass player, and yes it works because your not using the same frequency range, the guitar being filtered more to the mids side of the sound (I've never quite understood the need for a bass amp or whatever, your bassist is their to cover those freqs.) that's exactly what meshuggah does.
> They even have a song in bass Bb (Spasm) wich is absolutly insane, so stop the bashing people!
> Another note is the Ibby 8 string is too short scale for a clear low E IMHO (note the IMHO) but it'll work ok I guess with thick enough string, but it wont be perfect.



I hold your sentiment but not some of the details.

As an engineer and producer I found that some of the most effective ways to handle bass and guitar overlap is to give each their due as fundamentals go, but enhance high mids for the bass and low mids for the guitar.

Unison parts are an amazing audio experience - and mostly because of the tonal differences that gauge and scale length bring to these frequencies, as well as the technique applied to each instrument respectively. But I suggest to you that G and F# and octave E haven't been presented in all its glory just yet. 

I would love to hear a guitarist's approach to A G and octave E. There is nothing wrong with a bass player's approach - it's just different. Therein lies the beauty and the art IMO.

Y'all need to drag your bass brethren down your exploratory road - it can be done and done well, it just hasn't happened yet (IMO).


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 29, 2007)

Xplora said:


> Meshuggah's best work was not done in F... don't forget that.



I think meshuggah's best work was done on a 6 string.


----------



## Ishan (Apr 29, 2007)

knuckle_head said:


> I hold your sentiment but not some of the details.
> 
> As an engineer and producer I found that some of the most effective ways to handle bass and guitar overlap is to give each their due as fundamentals go, but enhance high mids for the bass and low mids for the guitar.
> 
> ...



I understand your point and totaly agree, we haven't even heard what unisson playing could actualy do. But well things have to start somewhere


----------



## FortePenance (Apr 30, 2007)

I wonder, would it be intelligent to tune an 8-string guitar to something like

E1
A
D
G
B
E
A
D

then have the bass tuned an entire octave lower to something like that as well? So maybe if it was a 6-string bass it'd be like:

E0
A
D
G
B
E

or would that just result in entirely incomprehensible low-end noise (which might not be a bad thing >.>)?


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 30, 2007)

^ I don't see why it wouldn't work. Your lowest note is still just going to be that E.


----------



## knuckle_head (Apr 30, 2007)

Ejaculadhesive said:


> I wonder, would it be intelligent to tune an 8-string guitar to something like
> 
> E1
> A
> ...



Intelligence need have nothing to do with it...



I am working on tracks right now where I am laying sub bass parts under a traditionally tuned 4 string bass and a traditionally tuned 6 string guitar - my bass is a 4 string tune to E0 A D G.

It works just fine.


----------



## ledzep4eva (May 4, 2007)

I thought the 2228 came as stock tuned down a tone due to the string tension over such a long scale...?


----------



## Durero (May 6, 2007)

ledzep4eva said:


> I thought the 2228 came as stock tuned down a tone due to the string tension over such a long scale...?


I believe it comes in standard tuning: F#1 B1 E2 A2 D3 G3 B3 E4

It's only a 27" scale which is about the same as extending a regular 25.5" scale by one fret longer. This is very short for such a low (F#1) note imo.

If you tune your 25.5" scale guitar up 1/2 step then you can feel the equivalent tension of a 27" scale.


----------



## arktan (Apr 9, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> I think meshuggah's best work was done on a 6 string.



heresy 







just joking


----------



## Ishan (Apr 9, 2008)

edit: I blow up every time I read that thread it seems

To the subject, low E could work on the RG2228 but you'll need some very big string for it to work, here's a set that should work nicely:

```
len 27"
D    .010" PL == 14.43#
A,   .013" PL == 13.69#
F,   .017" NW == 12.72#
C,   .026" NW == 16.38#
G,,  .036" NW == 17.38#
D,,  .046" NW == 15.56#
A,,, .060" NW == 15.2#
E,,, .080" NW == 14.75#
total == 120.11#
```


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Apr 9, 2008)

But that's assuming he wants to use 10s.

I use 9-56 on my 7, on the 2228 I would probably have 8-54ish with a 66, 68, or 70 for the F#. I love light tension, but I think I'm alone on that.


Damn it, I want an 8 so bad now.


----------



## Nick (Apr 9, 2008)

Xplora said:


> Can't help but think "why?"...
> 
> A bass is supposed to occupy those ranges. Buy a bass and a fuzzbox if you need those tones in a normal band context. I can't imagine many people actually wanting to listen to a Solo Instrumentalist using such a tuning... because lets face it, you aren't playing in a rock band anymore once you do such things
> 
> Meshuggah's best work was not done in F... don't forget that.



I might quote a screenshot of this in the epic phail thread.

meshuggah tuned to low B on Spasm on Nothing and i think that all of the 8 string stuff is better than the 7 string albums.

Who cares about playing in a 'rock' band apart from guys with 20 year old acdc tshirts on and ripped jeans?


----------



## Niels (Apr 9, 2008)

Perhaps for tuning a bass down to E0 this cab could come in handy?

Bag End S21E-C

21" mayhem...

When used in conjunction with an intergrator from the same brand it can reach 8hz.
I personally don't have any experience with BagEnd amplifiers and cabs but the specs do sound impressive.


----------



## arktan (Apr 9, 2008)

you could use a pod x3 Live which has outputs for two amps....... one for the extra low shit.....


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 9, 2008)

Ishan said:


> edit: I blow up every time I read that thread it seems
> 
> To the subject, low E could work on the RG2228 but you'll need some very big string for it to work, here's a set that should work nicely:
> 
> ...



Sorry but how would that work, the tension is all over the place ?


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 9, 2008)

Okay I did a couple of tests, but this is a hard nut to crack; 

len 27"

D .009" PL == 11.69#
A, .013" PL == 13.69#
F, .018" NW == 14.31#
C, .024" NW == 14.03#
G,, .032" NW == 14.03#
D,, .044" NW == 14.32#
A,,, .058 NW == 14.16#
E,,, .080 NW == 14.75#

This is not a very good setup but it was the best I could do without ending up with 096 strings hahahahaha.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 9, 2008)

drop E is the tuning that i would want if i had on an 8 string... either that, or some other tuning, like drop G or drop F, with a unison high string, so both the high strings are the same pitch...


----------



## Nick (Apr 9, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Okay I did a couple of tests, but this is a hard nut to crack;
> 
> len 27"
> 
> ...




while yours makes more sense tension wise most people would be more likley to go for the one you said wouldnt work.

Purley because they can go buy a set of strings and 2 singles rather than a custom set like you are quoting


----------



## Ishan (Apr 9, 2008)

That's exactly why I used a 10/46 set, so you'll only have to buy 2 strings. a progressive set would be ideal but will cost far more.


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 9, 2008)

Nick said:


> while yours makes more sense tension wise most people would be more likley to go for the one you said wouldnt work.
> 
> Purley because they can go buy a set of strings and 2 singles rather than a custom set like you are quoting



Seriously!, why? , I always buy custom sets, I just go to my local music store, tell them what I want and they pick out the strings, Nothing hard about that


----------



## Ishan (Apr 9, 2008)

Well you have a peculiar local shop, over here they would never open strings packages and let you choose what you want.


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 9, 2008)

Ishan said:


> Well you have a peculiar local shop, over here they would never open strings packages and let you choose what you want.



I can understand that, but my guy has boxes with loose strings, daddario and ernie ball. I see people all the time that just needs one string. I think just about every store I've been in to have that system.


----------



## Variant (Apr 9, 2008)

My RG2228 is down a whole step... and it works and sounds fine. Strings are the following D'Addario XL Nickel Wound & Plain. It intonates quite well and the tensions are similar to the factory F# standard set:


len 27.0"

D4 .010" PL == 14.43#
A3 .013" PL == 13.69#
F3 .017" PL == 14.74#
C3 .026" NW == 16.38#
G2 .036" NW == 17.38#
D2 .048" NW == 16.85#
A1 .060 NW == 15.2#
E1 .080 NW == 14.75#
total == 123.42#




Furthermore, my Conklin GTBD-7 Bill Dickens bass is tuned an octave below with an SIT 195 on the E0. The balance of the strings are D'Addario Pro Steels and a LaBella Hard Rockin' Steel on the high A:

len 34.0"

A2 .026" NW == 18.36#
E2 .035" NW == 18.53#
C2 .060" NW == 34.1#
G1 .080" NW == 33.07#
D1 .110" NW == 31.2#
A0 .145" NW == 25.79#
E0 .195" NW == 21.11#
total == 182.17#



Niels said:


> Perhaps for tuning a bass down to E0 this cab could come in handy?
> 
> Bag End S21E-C
> 
> 21" mayhem... When used in conjunction with an intergrator from the same brand it can reach 8hz. I personally don't have any experience with BagEnd amplifiers and cabs but the specs do sound impressive.



The Bag End system (sub + processor) is mighty expensive if I recall... I'd say go AccuGroove as their stuff is designed specifically for subcontra bassists.



Ishan said:


> Well that's YOUR opinion, I personnaly prefer Nothing (note the personnaly)
> They even have a song in bass Bb (Spasm) wich is absolutly insane, so stop the bashing people!



Agreed, the tone and equilization nature of a guitar and a bass makes them sound diffrent for a variety of reasons (scale, string tension, construction, pickups, etc., etc.), so even a unison approach can work quite well, reataining the quailities of each instrument... so long as you can produce it that way. The A0 on my Syanpse sounds _*very*_ different than the A0 on my bass... you sculpt the sounds to make them work in conjunction with each other... what octave they're in is only one element of a complete mix, IMHO.


----------



## Hcash (Apr 9, 2008)

I played with 17.5 lbs. across the board untill I dropped to a. And it's still 16.5ish. But this is a very interesting thread... I say tune as *low* as you can!!!


----------



## ddk (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm planning on tuning my 2228 down a whole step to a low E with these strings....

len 27"
D .011" PL == 17.46#
A, .015" PL == 18.22#
F, .019" PL == 18.42#
C, .028" NW == 18.96#
G,, .038" NW == 19.2#
D,, .052" NW == 19.59#
A,,, .068" NW == 19.33#
E,,, .090" NW == 18.1#
total == 149.27#

ordered my stuff from juststrings.com. now i'm waiting anxiously on the 2228 to arrive!

anyone 2228 owners have success with a low .090?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 9, 2008)

Although equal or progressive tension sets are the best thing tension wise (in theory of course, if non-equal stuff works for you thats fine too) but can cost at least 4-5 (or more) times as much to purchase.

When I got a chance to restring mt Kittythulhu I spent about $24(usd) on single guitar strings and one bass string. Also might I add that I only swapped out four of the strings on this axe, two of them were pretty much where they should be tension wise and still very new, so I didn't change them. If I had done a complete restring I could have easily spent $25-$27.

Most 'regular' guitar string sets were in the $3-$6 range, and a set of my favorite bass strings, rotosound, only cost ~$21.

Now i don't mind spending extra money to get the tension right, but it's REALLY disappointing to see others pay about 1/5 of what I did for the saame number of strings. Also I don't really have a lot of money.

I wish music stores would have some kinda of 'make your own string set' deal, where you could make a custom set of single and get charged maybe 1.5 or 1.75 times what a regular set costs. So that it woul still cost more than a prepacked set but less than the singles.


----------



## TMM (Apr 9, 2008)

Of course it's possible... there are 9, 10, 11... + string guitars out there. Tuning an 8-string down wouldn't be much different from pulling the high string off a 9-string, so long as you have the scale length, string gauge, and pickups/EQ to accommodate the lower tuning.

From my experience, having owned a 9-string with 3 lower strings, the low F# was the lowest note that I really ever found useful. Which isn't to say I didn't use the 9th string, but I never used it below the 5th fret.


----------



## knuckle_head (Apr 10, 2008)

Variant said:


> My RG2228 is down a whole step... and it works and sounds fine. Strings are the following D'Addario XL Nickel Wound & Plain. It intonates quite well and the tensions are similar to the factory F# standard set:
> 
> len 27.0"
> 
> ...



A few things - I am curious how much you feel a one or two pound sway in tension from one string to the next on your RG2228. I'd love to get that kind of proximity in a bass set of strings.

On the topic of bass strings, your treble side looks mighty light. Are you diggin' it?

Lastly, I really like Accugroove cabinets for both guitar and bass, but they are very different from Bag End, and both are quite spendy. If the intent is to hear yourself purely then either would do fine, but if you are in the E0 range or lower and you want to hear everything you are doing the Bag End is the better call IME.


----------



## muffgoat (Apr 10, 2008)

well it is def possibe with the right strings. We just tuned my top top string down to Eb for one note to be recorded on my new song hahaha and honestly my string tension was fine! prob gonna try writing some drop Eb shit soon cause god damn that was heavy


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2008)

*THIS THREAD IS WORTHLESS WITHOUT CLIPS.*


----------



## Variant (Apr 10, 2008)

knuckle_head said:


> A few things - I am curious how much you feel a one or two pound sway in tension from one string to the next on your RG2228. I'd love to get that kind of proximity in a bass set of strings.



I think it depends on the string, the action, and where and how you're bending it. Honestly, I'm not all that sensitive to minor changes in tension so I simply tried similar tenions to what the stock setup was, as that felt good to me.  I don't really go out of my way to make the numbers match up perfectly. If it sounds good to your ears and it isn't a bear to play, adapt and make some music... I say.

I've done far more experimentation with gauges on my 28 5/8" Steinberger Synapse so far a guages go, as the tuning is more unorthodox. There I'm basically trying to achive a good sharp high end and balanced cleans on a guitar that's essentally a standard tuning down a whole octave. 



> On the topic of bass strings, your treble side looks mighty light. Are you diggin' it?



I personally don't like the high side to fret uber hard so I've gone with a more guitar-like tension. It was stupid tight with the stock strings on it, and I may have gone a smidgen too far the other direction , but I far prefer it the way it is now.



> Lastly, I really like Accugroove cabinets for both guitar and bass, but they are very different from Bag End, and both are quite spendy. If the intent is to hear yourself purely then either would do fine, but if you are in the E0 range or lower and you want to hear everything you are doing the Bag End is the better call IME.



Oh most certianly, but only as a part of a more complete (and expensive) system... AccuGroove is more of a full spectrum solution for a bass player. An amp to record, reherse, and play through. 

Personally, I run direct... so my combination of a set of custom 2-way monitors and a Paradigm 12" sub is what works... the end listener ain't gonna have a 21" speaker 99.998% of the time.


----------



## knuckle_head (Apr 10, 2008)

Variant said:


> If it sounds good to your ears and it isn't a bear to play, adapt and make some music... I say.



Nothin' more to be said - ever - and way too often forgotten.



> I've done far more experimentation with gauges on my 28 5/8" Steinberger Synapse so far a guages go, as the tuning is more unorthodox. There I'm basically trying to achive a good sharp high end and balanced cleans on a guitar that's essentally a standard tuning down a whole octave.



I'm at 28.5 and I tune to A. I'm leaning toward 30" or so for E, but I haven't tried it yet.



> Oh most certianly, but only as a part of a more complete (and expensive) system... AccuGroove is more of a full spectrum solution for a bass player. An amp to record, reherse, and play through.
> 
> Personally, I run direct... so my combination of a set of custom 2-way monitors and a Paradigm 12" sub is what works... the end listener ain't gonna have a 21" speaker 99.998% of the time.



My opinion on rigs is that it should not be your job to drive a room or give the drummer something to run off of (there's a drummer watching over my shoulder as I type  ) - it's so you can hear yourself as you want to be heard. If it gets mic'd all the better.

Even with Accugroove you are looking at a multiple cabinet investment. There is a 21" Accu that is most certainly called for if your bass is at F#. No full range single cab will address these fundamental frequencies (23.5 Hz and lower) on a flat curve (not even close).

With Bag End you have the added ding of a processor that isn't called for on the Accu side, but getting a flat response curve down as low as 8-10 Hz is possible if you were inclined to give it a go. Either is fine - I love 'em both.

EDIT; ...and either 21" can be put under what you have and will take you quite a ways - no new rig required.


----------



## Variant (Apr 10, 2008)

knuckle_head said:


> EDIT; ...and either 21" can be put under what you have and will take you quite a ways - no new rig required.



Oh... in the end, that'd probably be the way I'd go with my prefrence of playing direct to the board... ahem, computer... and now you're giving me G.A.S.  Thankfully, my apartment dwelling discourages me from such subsonic forays.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 10, 2008)

How about tuning up and using an octavle doubler? {joke}

I've found, in my practice, that the longer the scale length, the better all of the low notes sound. Eight strings means eight possibilities. Tune them high or low, or whatever. Every style of playing will have its own advantages to certain tunings.

I have a seven string tuned in alternating major and minor seconds. It's not a lot of range, but it's really neat to try to play anything dissonant-sounding on.


----------



## knuckle_head (Apr 10, 2008)

Variant said:


> Oh... in the end, that'd probably be the way I'd go with my prefrence of playing direct to the board... ahem, computer... and now you're giving me G.A.S. Thankfully, my apartment dwelling discourages me from such subsonic forays.



I hope in the relatively near future to settle a bit of GAS of my own - it'll never be enough though. 



bostjan said:


> How about tuning up and using an octavle doubler? {joke}



That's funny - I went that route really hard and played with some awesome toys trying to get the octave below my baritone - a few worked really well, but none sounded like a bass (or a guitar for that matter). They're cool though.


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Apr 10, 2008)

I used to play a Schecter Omen 6 tuned Drop C through a Behringer 300W combo bass amp with a distortion pedal and it sounded pretty good....So I'd imagine using and 8 string tuned down a whole step with a distortion pedal would sound fine and still let you play killer leads


----------



## Variant (Apr 10, 2008)

knuckle_head said:


> That's funny - I went that route really hard and played with some awesome toys trying to get the octave below my baritone - a few worked really well, but none sounded like a bass (or a guitar for that matter). They're cool though.



My Korg G5 has a setting on it that is great to run in parallel with a full bass sound as it adds nothing more than a crackly sizzle to the top, and makes the sub do the movie-earthquake thing.  It's nothing like a gargley pitch transposed octavizer at all.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Apr 10, 2008)

Xplora said:


> Meshuggah's best work was not done in F... don't forget that.



thats in your opinion.in my opinion there best work is in F.

i would like to here how an 8 tuned a full step down sounds,may take alot of EQ to get the tone to sound good,and as has been suggested some big ass strings


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 10, 2008)

bostjan said:


> I have a seven string tuned in alternating major and minor seconds. It's not a lot of range, but it's really neat to try to play anything dissonant-sounding on.


 
That seems pretty cool. Though I'd probably do alternating major and minor thirds. I also stumbled across some jazz guys website awhile back where he had 7, 8, and 9 string guitars tuned entirely in minor thirds  .


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 10, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;985459 said:


> THat seems pretty cool. Though I'd probably do alteranting major and minor thirds. I also stumbled across some jazz guys website awhile back where he had 7, 8, and 9 string guitars tuned entirely in minor thirds  .



+1

He was posted here before, but I thought he did a great job with his odd tuning, it sounded really good.


----------



## Moloch (Apr 11, 2008)

Xplora said:


> Can't help but think "why?"...
> 
> A bass is supposed to occupy those ranges. Buy a bass and a fuzzbox if you need those tones in a normal band context. I can't imagine many people actually wanting to listen to a Solo Instrumentalist using such a tuning... because lets face it, you aren't playing in a rock band anymore once you do such things
> 
> *Meshuggah's best work was not done in F... don't forget that*.


That's your opinion, don't forget that


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 11, 2008)

cow 7 sig said:


> thats in your opinion.in my opinion there best work is in F.
> 
> i would like to here how an 8 tuned a full step down sounds,may take alot of EQ to get the tone to sound good,and as has been suggested some big ass strings





Moloch said:


> That's your opinion, don't forget that




You realize that guy hasn't made a post in 11 months, right? ;p


I kinda wonder how right he is. We have lots of people tuning really low here, but i cant seem to recall really hearing any clips of anyone who'se tunint below E with a bassist and band, etc, tuned accordingly.


----------



## Moloch (Apr 11, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> You realize that guy hasn't made a post in 11 months, right? ;p



I ASSumed it was a recent topic since it was on first page, never looked at post date


----------



## Nick (Apr 11, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Seriously!, why? , I always buy custom sets, I just go to my local music store, tell them what I want and they pick out the strings, Nothing hard about that



Well i cant think of a music store here that would have a full set of strings i wanted in singles.

The place i go to get singles doesnt ever have every possible guage.

Like if i went in looking for a 65 and they didnt have it id just take whatever was closest within reason because you know what? i want to play my guitar that day.


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 11, 2008)

Nick said:


> Well i cant think of a music store here that would have a full set of strings i wanted in singles.
> 
> The place i go to get singles doesnt ever have every possible guage.
> 
> Like if i went in looking for a 65 and they didnt have it id just take whatever was closest within reason because you know what? i want to play my guitar that day.



That sucks, you need to start a revolution


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 12, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> +1
> 
> He was posted here before, but I thought he did a great job with his odd tuning, it sounded really good.


 
I'm not saying it can't sound good (esp. if all your guitars are set up that way and your obivously VERY used to it) but it just seems like one of the more cumbersome and akward ways to tune a guitar. But if it works for him that's all that matters.


----------



## knuckle_head (May 4, 2008)

distressed_romeo said:


> Yves Carbonne (sp?) uses a low E an octave below a standard bass' bottom string as on the bottom of his 8 string, so it can clearly work, especially given that Garry Goodman and Jauqo III-X are both using strings tuned even lower than that...



Yves has an octave B on both his 10 and 12 string fretlesses fwiw - .250


----------



## GoDjent (Nov 2, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> Been daydreaming about getting an Ibanez RG2228 and tuning it down one full step so I still have my sevenstring tuned down to "A" with the extra low "E". Is tuning down that far feasible or would it be too much mud? My thinking is that it should work fine but a bassist playing along tuned down so far would likely sound like farting ass hehehe. Anyhow, anyone ever do this?
> 
> Again, this is mere daydreaming
> 
> ...


If you mean like the low E on a standard bass, it's definitly possible, i tune my 8 string down to E and use .056's for the lowest string, i like a little slack for a djenty tone but if you're not lookin for that anywhere from .060-.070 will suffice.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 2, 2010)

Dude check the thread date before posting...


----------

